# End of the Season Sales



## ghettoghost (Nov 14, 2010)

first one(everyone probably knows though)

20% off all 2012 Rome Bindings,boots, and boards(except artifact,garage rocker and anthem) at Tactics.com
http://www.tactics.com/rome


----------



## ghettoghost (Nov 14, 2010)

30-40% off most(popular) DC boots at Dogfunk.com
Men's Boots from Dogfunk.com


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

WHAT!!?? Did I miss something??? :dunno: Last time I checked it's still January.


----------



## gloombuttercook (Jan 18, 2012)

AcroPhile said:


> WHAT!!?? Did I miss something??? :dunno: Last time I checked it's still January.


Actually it's February.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah fuck off there are many more months of riding to be had :cheeky4:

"End of season sales" my ass. It's SALES period


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

Torontonians: Meltdown is having 40% off Boots. Buy 1 get 1 Gloves and Hats. Also major discounts on outerwear.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

It's depressing right now. Every store I go into is bringing out the spring merch and clearing out the winter wear. I just started loving the winter and they are taking it away from me.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

TorpedoVegas said:


> It's depressing right now. Every store I go into is bringing out the spring merch and clearing out the winter wear. I just started loving the winter and they are taking it away from me.


what's depressing is looking at the weather forecast. All sun, no snow. Basically we had no winter at all unless Feb turns into a sort 30 days of snow storm.


----------



## Raven (Jan 12, 2012)

Not sure if this fits in, but Solsticesupply.com has some great stuff for sale right now.


----------



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

o2gearshop.com

just marked down a lot of their boards, all libs on sale.


----------



## letsshredwawa (Dec 9, 2008)

almost mid season sale?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Raven said:


> Not sure if this fits in, but Solsticesupply.com has some great stuff for sale right now.


I'd be wary of that site. They don't put the model year on their boards.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> I'd be wary of that site. They don't put the model year on their boards.


They are legit.

They also run GearSlash.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

d15 said:


> They are legit.
> 
> They also run GearSlash.


They may be legit, but they don't mark their boards. Another poster here bought a board that had a picture of a current model but received an older one instead. Their "sale" on a Gnu rider's choice looks good until you see it's a 2011 picture.


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> They may be legit, but they don't mark their boards. Another poster here bought a board that had a picture of a current model but received an older one instead. Their "sale" on a Gnu rider's choice looks good until you see it's a 2011 picture.


While I can't say for sure about one persons' experience, I purchased my newest board from them, it was the lowest I could find ANYWHERE. I researched it for a while, and found out there were the exact same boards with different graphics between 2011 and 2012 seasons... I'm not sure how much that matters to you, but for me it mattered that I liked the '11 version better, AND it was 110 dollars cheaper... for the same board (I even asked on these forums to make sure I wasn't insane). I could very easily see them doing this in multiple cases, if you don't like the graphic, send it back... doesn't mean that the company is trying to hose you, or that they're not legit. Perhaps miscommunication, or miss-print?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Like I said. Just be careful.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/43714-shipped-me-wrong-board-what-do.html

They didn't list the year, but showed a graphic of a 2011 Gnu board, and shipped him a 2008 model. If what he says was true, then I wouldn't even buy from them.


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

Evo currently has 25% off current Rossignols and 20% off Bataleons.


----------



## ghettoghost (Nov 14, 2010)

Dogfunk has 20% off all Flow Bindings.
On Sale: Bindings from Dogfunk.com


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

ghettoghost said:


> Dogfunk has 20% off all Flow Bindings.
> On Sale: Bindings from Dogfunk.com


With the new design flows coming out I can see some heavy discounts on current models in next bit. 20% off doesn't seem like enough. I'd wait


----------



## ghettoghost (Nov 14, 2010)

20% off Raiden Zero's at tactics.com and evo.com
25-40% off Nitro boards at tactics http://www.tactics.com/nitro/snowboards/sale


----------



## Shazkar (Dec 14, 2011)

it'd be nice to get some new pants... with higher than 10k waterproof like mine have currently

Sessions Gridlock Pants - Snowboard Shop > Men's Snowboard Outerwear > Snowboard Pants > Shell Snowboard Pants

or 

The North Face Fargo Cargo Pants | evo 

seem any good?

not a huge discount though, just exploring my options


----------



## Raven (Jan 12, 2012)

I just stumbled across a site with cool prices. Been mainly looking for pants, so I don't know about 2011/2012 boards.
Check it out: rememberdelaware.com


----------



## ghettoghost (Nov 14, 2010)

20% off all Raiden bindings at dogfunk.com

im really looking for a good deal on bindings. Please be on the lookout if you have the chance.


----------



## Shazkar (Dec 14, 2011)

Hah, damnit, if I'd waited a 2 weeks to buy my snowboard I coulda got the bindings I got for 50 bucks less.


----------



## ghettoghost (Nov 14, 2010)

I really want some bindings soon though cause my flows broke a week ago and Customer Service is taking ages to respond. Plus i wasn't really happy with them and was looking for some bindings.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

martiniskateandsnow has 20% off. they have the burton harvest


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

rei has %20 off arbor including the ever popular blacklist.


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> It's depressing right now. Every store I go into is bringing out the spring merch and clearing out the winter wear. I just started loving the winter and they are taking it away from me.


Yeah. So sad about it too. I can't enjoy the winter because I'm too busy with my work.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Men's Snowboards - Snowboards + Free Shipping & No Sales Tax
big sales on signal.


----------



## lacklusterskill (Feb 17, 2011)

Shazkar said:


> Hah, damnit, if I'd waited a 2 weeks to buy my snowboard I coulda got the bindings I got for 50 bucks less.


If you bought them from Dogfunk, call them up and they will refund you the difference.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Sports Authority near me has some good deals on snow stuff, like 20-30% off North Face and Columbia and up to 50% off other brands. They dont carry that many snowboard brands, but if you like Burton, north face, or columbia there are some nice prices. Plus you can find some 10 off 50 coupons online.


----------



## Lightning (Feb 6, 2012)

TorpedoVegas said:


> It's depressing right now. Every store I go into is bringing out the spring merch and clearing out the winter wear. I just started loving the winter and they are taking it away from me.


That's pretty much life in Colorado. If you want something for Summer, too bad - they're putting out the Winter gear because the Summer stuff has already been picked over. If you want something for Winter you're in the same boat. I've just learned to pull the trigger when I see a good deal - regardless of the season.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

ghettoghost said:


> first one(everyone probably knows though)
> 
> 20% off all 2012 Rome Bindings,boots, and boards(except artifact,garage rocker and anthem) at Tactics.com
> Rome Snowboards


Thanks, I haven't checked out Tactics in a while. I'm tempted even though I own 2007 390's. I'm lame and would like some white ones to match my board  Mine have tiger stripes.


----------



## ghettoghost (Nov 14, 2010)

dogfunk has some new sales on bindings, boards ,clothes.


----------



## P0lac (Dec 25, 2010)

Wired Sports and Buysnow.com have some sick deals going on, just bought my first board, GNU CC, for $279 ($120 off!).


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dim Mak 1470 said:


> Thanks, I haven't checked out Tactics in a while. I'm tempted even though I own 2007 390's. I'm lame and would like some white ones to match my board  Mine have tiger stripes.


Hm, I just may buy an updated version of the 390's(possibly Boss too). I wouldn't mind the cant, cushion and that ehh..Autostrap thing as well. If I sell them, I'll put it in this forum


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

this may only be interesting for people in Vancouver, but westbeach on west 4th has a 50% on everything sale. I was just there and saw 2012 boards by Rome, nitro, k2, bataleon and more, all half price. doesn't get cheaper than this...


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

evo.com put 2012 stuff on sale.


----------



## xn7 (Dec 28, 2010)

sportschalet has k2 and salomon boots/boards 40% off


----------

